# What age do you want to have a baby?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Ideally, before 30...late 20s  

I want a kid, so I must finish college; that's what's going to keep me going. What about you?


----------



## jwyatt123 (Jul 24, 2011)

I want kids eventually but I want it to just happen.

But more than anything I want a good mother that has good home training and knows how to be the strong woman of the household.

A mother is important, not just for the babies, but for the big babies (husbands). I want a woman that knows the right nurturing environment for developing life.

The sexiest thing to me is a pregnant woman.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

37 - 42. I am likely not to become a father while 36. :lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

"I don't want kids" just isn't strong enough wording for me.

Never.

Ever.

Demon spawn.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

31-36. I think that age range is good for me. I think by then (if I ever find someone who would want to have a kid with me), that I will be in control of my life, be mature enough, and have a steady job.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't put an exact date on that. But as stated above, it would have to be with a woman who is fit for the job. I would hate to bring a baby into this world only to have it grow up in a substandard environment.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

hopefully never.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't want children and I doubt my feelings about that will ever change.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Though as a child, teen and young adult I never wanted kids... I always imagined if I had them... my life plan said I would have them no earlier than 25 and be done with having them by 30... life has a way of creating it's own timing. I had my first husband die at 39 while I was only 31 (we were unable to have children - which never bothered me)... I assumed I would not have a child since my parameter had passed and though the thought had occurred to me that having a child might be right... I convinced myself it wasn't meant to be and was content and happy with that mostly. Then after marrying my second husband (within 3 months after) I was pregnant and had my first and only child at age 33. Funny how life works out. Now I can't imagine ever not being a parent to my son... it feels like it was destined to be from the moment I was born... it feels more right than almost anything I've ever experienced. It changed my life, my perceptions, my goals, my priorities, it made me a better person, stronger, more capable, more open, more selfless, more giving. I'm thankful every day that I was wrong about how I was feeling... but glad that I never rushed things... things happen in their own time.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Don't want kids at this point in my life


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

when the times right


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Good lord, never.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Never ever.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Children? No thanks.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Sometimes I think I don't want kids but other times I can't imagine not having at least one. It depends on how I'm feeling I guess. My mom does daycare so I've always been around kids and they drive me crazy and get on my nerves like no tomorrow. Meh.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Do not want. O_O


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Early thirties would be a good time, I think. In my ideal life, anyway. I can't see ever being in a successful relationship, much less having kids, the way things really are.

Maybe one day I'll get on some miracle med, meet the right girl, and everything will change, though. Who knows.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

25-30 if i were to have a child.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Never.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:afruke


never.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I would say never. What if I fall into this 'love' thing though and change my mind. It's a worry.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to raise a child. I would never have child_ren_ though. I cannot imagine having more than one.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Never, I want to keep all my money. Unless if I marry someone rich, then it's not going to happen. That is if I even want to get married.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

25-30

Doubt that will ever happen though :S


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Probably late twenties, if I have one. But that's provided that I've been with the father of the baby and in a stable relationship for a number of years. Then again, I wouldn't dream of bringing a kid into the world in my current mental state, so things would have to have changed significantly by that point, else it's not happening.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

30 - 35 but not planning, things happen when they happen - adoption, there are enough starving children in the world


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd say 23-28 would be an ideal age for me.. I want to see my child grow up, and hopefully become sucessful. I want to be around to see my grand kids.. I know my grandparents weren't around very long for me, considering none of them are alive on both sides of my family.. I just want to be in my kids life for a long time.. And I want my father to see that I had children, I feel like if I wait to long, he will never meet them..


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

zero.

any older and it would surely hurt the mother.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not built for giving birth!


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't want kids, but I'm open to the possibility that I might some day.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I really don't know. I mean - before I would have said NEVER!!!111!!. But - now that I honestly think about it, the only thing holding me back is that I want to travel. Spend months in different countries. Having a child (read: one child), might give my life more meaning, & raise them to be a good person. (Etc, any moral reason a person could come up with.) But, would constant traveling make their life hell? It's the only thing that holds me back from the idea.

Another thing holding me back is my genetics. I have bad mental health genetics on my mother's side. My mom & possibly my deceased grandmother may have had Cyclothymia, I have Bipolar Disorder full-on. What if the child has it? It's a risk for sure.

Anyway - in short, I'd have to think about it more. (Also - I'd probably want to adopt.)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I would say never. What if I fall into this 'love' thing though and change my mind. It's a worry.


Just remember: love comes and goes, but you're stuck with children for at least 18 years (or until CAS takes them away, whichever comes first).


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

my niece (5yo) is really cute and cheeky, it's great to teach her stuff and watch her grow up, you can see how special it could seem if it's what you chose to do with a partner

but i don't even want to get old


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

When i'm 100 years old.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I dunno. Mid-late twenties maybe. But only if both myself and my boyfriend (err..husband? o.o) are well-off financially, etc.
I voted 25-30, but I don't even like kids yet. Lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

never.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Never. I don't want kids and I won't change my mind. I'll make sure I'm in a relationship where children are not involved. Why? Think of the freedom! We could do whatever we want in the house whenever we want, go out whenever and wherever we wanted without worrying about finding a babysitter, there'd be more peace and quiet i.e. less stress which is better for your health, all that money we saved will be used on holidays together etc. That's the life for me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> "I don't want kids" just isn't strong enough wording for me.
> 
> Never.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't want to have my own kids..maybe I'd adopt.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I want lil demon babies running around the house


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

40+ I think.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

A doctor told me males can't have babies. I've had a really sheltered life.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> Just remember: love comes and goes, but you're stuck with children for at least 18 years (or until CAS takes them away, whichever comes first).


Haha


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

No bio kids for me, ever. I'd rather adopt.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I probably never will have any.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

When im financially stable and married for a bit :O
Also when i learn how to cook >.<

So maybe late 20s early 30s. My parents had me in their 40s, which was pretty bad seeing as my mother was on menopause the first 10 years of my life .____.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably in my mid 20's, early 30's... I don't wanna be too old as the kids grow up, you know?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I want 3 kids before the age of 30. Easier said than done though, first I need to find a worthy partner and God there's a shortage of those around here. Also, I'm career focused at the moment so hopefully not within the next 3 years.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Probably in my mid 20's, early 30's... I don't wanna be too old as the kids grow up, you know?


Good point, my dad was 39 when I was born, that's way too old.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't want kids.

I only wish the poor who keep reproducing like a herd of bunnies felt the same way.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd want kids at some point, but not before my 30s, though at this rate I'll still be single then so the issue will never come up in real life for me.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

lmao xD :clap


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's very refreshing that the majority of responses state that you don't want kids. That's wonderful!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't want kids.

BRB planning to save my money instead of paying for their car,college,cloths, toys, ect.
BRB will take a nice vacation while others struggle with their kids college tuition. 
BRB no changing diapers, feeding them, no regrets, ect.
BRB will smoke pounds of weed with the money i saved by switching to childless.


lol just kidding but seriously, I Don't want kids


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

what about the "I already have kids" option?

I love that little turd more than life itself but I don't want anymore.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

25-30 fo sho.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

*Never. :no My first post on this forum in over a year. Crazy. :clap*


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

If I decide to ever have children, I think 31-36 is ideal. Maybe 37-42 if I end up with a guy who's several years younger than me. I've always thought adoption was cooler than traditional procreation though.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

before 30... I don't want to be an old dad.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've already passed the age that I thought I would be married with children. As bad as I used to want kids, not so sure anymore. Depends if I ever meet the right guy, and if he wants them.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It's too early in my life for me to know whether I want a child or not.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I rather have a pet plant


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm going to get my baby at the sperm bank. Beautiful handsome baby.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> I rather have a pet plant


I'd rather have a pet Komodo dragon loose in my home than a kid.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> It's very refreshing that the majority of responses state that you don't want kids. That's wonderful!


:yes

I remember watching _Children of Men_ and thinking, "how is this in any way a bad state of affairs?"


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^ Yep, me too. The planet could use a few years of no reproduction.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I want me a baby elephant. 

With a beautiful woman sitting on it. 

I will adopt her too, I guess.

Does that count?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> I want me a baby elephant.
> 
> With a beautiful woman sitting on it.
> 
> ...


Would this do? It's the best I got.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Meh, bats make for pretty insolent children, so I've heard ... man-bats, especially. 

Guess I'll just take the elephant. v_v


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Somewhere between 25-30.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

My husband got a vasectomy within months of us getting married because it was determined too risky for my health to use any method on me including IUDs. He's to buy me a new puppy any time I actually feel the desire for children.


----------



## Gatt (Aug 6, 2011)

Alexa said:


> If I decide to ever have children, I think 31-36 is ideal. Maybe 37-42 if I end up with a guy who's several years younger than me. I've always thought adoption was cooler than traditional procreation though.


I wouldn't adopt unless I had to because I like the idea of actually passing my genes on.

I wouldn't want kids until I was maybe 10 years older, a little wiser and better off.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know, I don't really like kids. I guess 25-30 would be the best age.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I really want to say never. I can just imagine all the things I could do if there were no kids in the picture. And just thinking about the stress parents go through because of their kids makes me want to say, hell no. But babies are just so darn cute. If I were to have kids, it'd be either really late twenties/early thirties.

EDIT: Actually, I thought about it, and no I don't want kids.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, I'm amazed at how many ppl don't want kids


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ideally I'd like to be done having kids by 30.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I would like to start a family around the age of 30 y.o. Adoption is preferable. I honestly don't pay that much attention to that type of life planning, though. What's most important is waiting until I am financially, emotionally and mentally prepared for that type of change. It's a huge, huge change!


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

I voted 25-30 as that seems the more realistic of answers. I wouldn't really want to be too older a mother but also not have one too soon before i'm ready either. If I haven't been in a long term relationship by the time im 28 then i'd probably resort to looking into options like getting my eggs frozen until i'm ready at a later stage or if I didn't have one by the time I was 35 i'd adopt.

But that's all thinking way ahead


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ideally? Now. Realistically, never.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I never want children. Can't stand 'em.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Love to. But the adoption option - (hehe, rhymes.... anyhoo), is a possibility. 

Have this sort of mental picture of like me on a sunny beach with wife and kids. Think I'd be the happiest ever then. If it ever happens. Plus I know quite a few pit falls to avoid - father was a shining example of how not to be a parent. 

Probably late 20's.


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

I chose 25-30 but now Im not sure I guess whenever it happens it happens I just hope it does because I would love to have children.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

I really dislike kids, and I will probably never want them...but, in the very unlikely event that I do decide to have kids, I would adopt. 

I want to save my money, travel, and try to live as stress-free and relaxing a life as possible. Children don't fit into that vision.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd like to have kids when I'm around 30, but unfortunately, I don't think it will happen...


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I put 25-30.

But that's just a wish. I seriously doubt it'll ever happen.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd kinda like to have kids at one point. At one point isn't a very precise time indication, I know.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Earliest 20, latest 28 
I'd love to have kids one day, but of course I would have to be with the 'right' guy.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Absolutely never. For all the *****ing I do about never getting girls, I'd infinitely rather go single the rest of my life than end up with a rugrat of my own.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

30-ish


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I never want kids. I don't like kids, and the thought of being pregnant and giving birth scares the crap out of me.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Ick...I don't like children. Never have. I was the little eight year old who avoided other kids unless they were my best friends, because they got on my nerves so much. I'm always the only one in a group of people who refuses to hold a baby if someone in the group is showing it off or whatever. And don't even get me started on babysitting. I did it once - worst four hours of my life.
Plus, the thought of being pregnant and having to push out a baby makes me want to vomit. Its disgusting!
Kids don't fit into my future plans anyway. I want to get married, yes, but I also want to have horses, travel a lot, be able to do pretty much whatever I want, etc. A child would honestly just slow me down and get in my way.
Yeah I know I'll probably get a bunch of replies to this thread saying stuff like: "you'll change your mind," but I seriously doubt it. I've disliked other children my entire life, its not like something _just_ happened to make me say: "Oh, I don't want any."


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

At this point, never.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I had hoped to marry at 26, have a child at 28 yrs and 30 yrs (and maybe at 32).

But what happened was: engaged at 25, married at 27, child at 31, and a child at 34. Or more accurately: son, miscarriage, son, miscarriage. No 3rd child since hubby didn't want another.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Ahhhgg babies. :hide I don't think i'm getting my motherly instincts anytime soon.​


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

this portrait said:


> I never want children. Can't stand 'em.


you go girl


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

25 to 30. Preferably as soon as I'm late 24 or when I hit 25


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I never want kids.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Never and I'm quite sick of being looked at as some sort of freak for not wanting them. I'm sick of people making the assumption that I will certainly change my mind like a desire for children is such an inevitability. I find it quite condescending. I got to hear this bull**** from my friend's mother yesterday. My friend's sister just had a baby and brought her over. I held and fed her. It was really the first time I'd ever held a baby and I just felt totally apathetic. I have only ever felt maternal towards pets and animals. I have dreams of traveling and experiencing new things, but raising children is definitely not on my wish list. 
Even if I wanted children, I would not risk passing my screwed up genes on.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Meli24R said:


> Never and I'm quite sick of being looked at as some sort of freak for not wanting them. I'm sick of people making the assumption that I will certainly change my mind like a desire for children is such an inevitability. I find it quite condescending. I got to hear this bull**** from my friend's mother yesterday. My friend's sister just had a baby and brought her over. I held and fed her. It was really the first time I'd ever held a baby and I just felt totally apathetic. I have only ever felt maternal towards pets and animals. I have dreams of traveling and experiencing new things, but raising children is definitely not on my wish list.
> Even if I wanted children, I would not risk passing my screwed up genes on.


Thats exactly how I am. People call me selfish for not ever wanting kids like its every girls desire to want kids ~_~. I've been helping out with my little half sister for 8 months now.. Thats enough experience with kids I'll ever need & to be honest.. Its been aggravating & a drag to me. Everyone keeps telling me I'll feel that warm motherly feeling about it someday but like I said... Its been 8 months and I'm still bitter as a sour apple about it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Unless it's some crazy dream and Danny DeVito is the father, then I don't think I'll be having one any time soon...


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Meli24R said:


> Never and I'm quite sick of being looked at as some sort of freak for not wanting them. I'm sick of people making the assumption that I will certainly change my mind like a desire for children is such an inevitability. I find it quite condescending. I got to hear this bull**** from my friend's mother yesterday. My friend's sister just had a baby and brought her over. I held and fed her. It was really the first time I'd ever held a baby and I just felt totally apathetic. I have only ever felt maternal towards pets and animals. I have dreams of traveling and experiencing new things, but raising children is definitely not on my wish list.
> Even if I wanted children, I would not risk passing my screwed up genes on.


Yeahhh, people always get that attitude with girls. They always assume that "when you're older" you're going to want to have kids.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Until recently (like, several months ago), my answer to this question was something along the lines of NOT EVER! ARE YOU INSANE?

But lately, I feel like I need to reproduce ASAP.

My mind is boggled. Boggled by hormones. Luckily, I have no money for babies, and that fact is preventing me from doing anything insane. For the moment.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Whenever the time is right. I don't plan on having any kids before I complete my degree, get my career going and find a great guy to have them with.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

My name is Bob said:


> I always told myself, if I were to ever have/want kids, I would first want, a steady job, my own home, do all the things I've ever wanted to do and be in a long term relationship.
> 
> Going by this, I'd guess the earliest I'm going to be is in my late 30's if it should ever happen at all. Which gets me thinking that, when I'm say 50, that kid will be about 10, and when I'm 60, they will be...yea you can work it out. Kind of scary now.
> 
> You know what, forget having kids, am gonna adopt myself a kitten.


 Age is just a number. When my father was 50 I was only 7.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely above 49. I was thinking like 75 maybe 80.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

25-30.
Though I highly doubt that will happen


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> 37 - 42. *I am likely not to become a father while 36*. :lol


 Have you learned nothing from watching Maury?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Is now an OK time for a Maury gif?

Gonna go with yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> Have you learned nothing from watching Maury?





pita said:


> ^
> Is now an OK time for a Maury gif?
> 
> Gonna go with yes.


:lol :lol :lol!


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Meli24R said:


> Never and I'm quite sick of being looked at as some sort of freak for not wanting them. I'm sick of people making the assumption that I will certainly change my mind like a desire for children is such an inevitability. I find it quite condescending. I got to hear this bull**** from my friend's mother yesterday. My friend's sister just had a baby and brought her over. I held and fed her. It was really the first time I'd ever held a baby and I just felt totally apathetic. I have only ever felt maternal towards pets and animals. I have dreams of traveling and experiencing new things, but raising children is definitely not on my wish list.
> Even if I wanted children, I would not risk passing my screwed up genes on.


This is exactly how I feel! :clap Well said! Everyone I know thinks I'm some sort of sadistic, cold-hearted weirdo because I don't like or want children. I'm not any of the above. I'm just not maternal towards children. I just want to avoid them and not have them in my life. Its a personal choice, so why can't people just butt out? I have two younger brothers and I used to hate whenever I would have to help take care of them. People always assume that every woman wants to have kids and I'm here to tell you, those people couldn't be more incorrect if they tried! Some women want to enjoy their lives & not be saddled with the responsibilities of raising a bunch of children!


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't want kids, they don't need my problems past onto them. But if I wore to have them my cut off age would be 30. I don't want to look and feel like a Grandfather when there young, its not right to them and yourself. So nothing past 30yo for me.


And I wont change my mind, not really a fan of having kids, to much noise and I don't need anymore stress.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like kids between 25-30, but i have a feeling i won't ever meet somebody  so i guess it will happen when it happens.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

whenever the time is right


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

At the moment, I don't want kids in the future... sorry if it sounds selfish but considering I was just so locked up in my parents control in the past, I want to spend the rest of my life making it up in a sense. I just feel like I'll be too caught up in that and won't be able to give a child the life they need.

I love children though, but they're just not for me I don't think.

But then again I'm only 20.. so only time will tell.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

In theory, I want kids. But the truth is I don't want the baggage of having to take care of them right now, and I doubt (maybe I'm wrong) that I'll feel dramatically different in 5 years. I guess I want to use my twenties to get a proper career of some sort going, so that I don't have to scramble to pay the bills later. Also, like a lot of us, I feel like I've missed out on a bit in life, and I'd like to get some more enjoyment out of my younger years before making a commitment like that. Travel and all that. If I had a kid I'd need to put it off until my forties at least, which I would hate to do. 

Anyway, I doubt I'd really feel inclined to have kids before 29-30 or so. Even then, I'd probably be inclined to put them off for a couple years more.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i do not want to have kids. i think because

1. I get bored easily - when parenting is a full-time thing, it's not for me.
2. I resort to physical violence when angry 
3. my genes don't deserve to be passed - i am afraid i might pass on some defect or condition, and i do not think i could handle that.
4. i am an unstable person - what makes me able to handle a child, if i cannot handle myself?


i do not like kids - and feel hatred for parents who cannot control theirs.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> i do not want to have kids. i think because
> 
> 1. I get bored easily - when parenting is a full-time thing, it's not for me.
> 2. I resort to physical violence when angry
> ...


At least you're doing a good deal for yourself and for any possible children coming into the world in the future... I cannot stand hearing/seeing parents who mistreat their kids to death (literally) because of their issues and whatnot. It's sad.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Never.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

When I'm a mature individual capable of rearing kids. Soooo, when I'm in my mid four-hundred-and-thirties should be good.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

A long time from now. Maybe even never.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

31-36


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> "I don't want kids" just isn't strong enough wording for me.
> 
> Never.
> 
> ...


 Same^


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

I used to want it when I was 20, (foolish reasons) now I dont until much later. Like bob, I want to take care of kids, after taking care of myself.Have a house, marry my guy, have a comfortable job, and have traveled and lived. I want this 20-year old responsibility eventually, but not now, I'm still going to school.. Waiting until I am truly mature and do things right


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Late twenties, early thirties at the latest. 
I dislike children and hate to have to have that full-time, selfless love kinda thing going on... But i cant deny that whebever i see a mum with their baby, i just really want one of my own.

I know im not ready yet (and doubt i ever will be), but i really do not want to be an older parent.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

No babies for me.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Where's the option for "still undecided" or "it depends on what my future significant other wants"? I'm in those categories.


----------

